# [WoT] Message Board Game - Prequels



## drothgery (Feb 22, 2002)

Oops. This was supposed to be in In-Character, not Story Hour.

The real thread is at http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4853


----------

